# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  فداك يا رسول الله.....هام جدا جدا جدا

## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أعوذ بالله....هناك قرووب فى الفيس بوك يسئ الى الرسول الكريم.....والله لقد بكيت و لا ادرى ماذا أفعل....عايزين نوقف هذا القرووب فى أسرع فرصة...نرجو من الجميع الحل...وهل هنالك بلاغ ممكن يتعمل ....الناس البفهمو فى القانون يورونا ,,,والله لن نسكت و الله لن نسكت والله لن نسكت....
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله تركتة الفيس بوك زمان
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

أعوذ بالله....هناك قرووب فى الفيس بوك يسئ الى الرسول الكريم.....والله لقد بكيت و لا ادرى ماذا أفعل....عايزين نوقف هذا القرووب فى أسرع فرصة...نرجو من الجميع الحل...وهل هنالك بلاغ ممكن يتعمل ....الناس البفهمو فى القانون يورونا ,,,والله لن نسكت و الله لن نسكت والله لن نسكت....



مشكور على هذا التنبيه يا اياس ...
جاري ايقاف هذا العبث والتعامل معه .. اتصلت على مسئولين يعملون في الفيس بوك بكندا لايقاف هذا العبث وهذه الاساءة البالغة لرسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*شكرا أخى احمد الحبر والله طمنتنى  الله يطمن قلبك.....والله لا نرضى فى الاسلام والمسلمين...ولا نرضى فى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم....سلمت يا رسول الله يا حبيبى....يا من نحتفل بمولدك النبوى الشريف....فداك رسول الله...
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*القرده الخنازير الانجاس قاتلهم الله واحل عليهم لعنته........والعزه لرسول الله عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيكم
لن نقبل في رسولنا الكريم مثقال ذره لعنته الله علي هولاء السفهاء القرده والخنازير
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
شلت يد كل من يتطاول على رسولنا الكريم
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*ليست هي المرة الاولى التي يتم فيها التعرض لرسولنا الكريييم في هذا الفيس بوك انا طلقت الفيس بوك بالتلاتة وكفاية علي الصفوة أنعم بهم كمالا واعزاز
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الباشق الاحمر
					

ليست هي المرة الاولى التي يتم فيها التعرض لرسولنا الكريييم في هذا الفيس بوك انا طلقت الفيس بوك بالتلاتة وكفاية علي الصفوة أنعم بهم كمالا واعزاز



اخى الباشق....والله ليك وحشة....لكن انا عندى وجهة نظر مختلفة....اذا كلنا تركنا الفيس بوك...فمن سيدافع عن رسول الله؟ والله لا نسكت ابدا....والله فى واحد رسل لى هذة الرسالة فكان لزاما على ان اكتب للدفاع عن رسول الله...حتى يعلموا اننا لسنا نائمين او فى غفلة....لا والله...وفى سؤال لازم يسألوا الواحد لروحو....اذا كان هنالك من يسب ابوك او امك او اختك او زوجتك او اخوك فهل ستترك له الموقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟فما بالك برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم....سندافع عنه مرة و مرتين و متين و مليون حتى نلقى الله ....لا نستسلم لهؤلاء الجبناء....فلن نسكت لن ولا نسكت....
                        	*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*فداك نفسي ياحبيبي يارسول الله
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*كلنا فداك يارسول الله ...
لابد من قفل هذا القروب ..
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*اللهم صلي على الحبيب المصطفي
اللهم صلي وسلم عليه
وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين
ولا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*صلى الله عليه وسلم لقد سخر الله في هذه البسيطة من يحمون رسوله الكريم ندعوا الله ان نكون منهم
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*فداك امى وابى  يارسول الله
                        	*

----------

